# carpet colour



## holbyciti (Sep 11, 2011)

What colour carpet would go best with green walls


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

oat meal,pearl,beige


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

It depends what shade of green it is ... BUT you should pick a carpet with neutral colous because it is harder to change than wall colors.


----------

